# Natural Ears



## clvnlyns (Oct 13, 2011)

i was walking my dog and this lady told that my dog was not a pitbull because his ears were not cut(cropped)!!! how rude!!!
All Natural Over Here


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

You will run into many people like her owning this breed , some very ignorant people out there. I had some guy comment on my dogs saying he had never seen one with a tail lol , and had rude comments from old ladys about my dogs cropped ears so really no matter what you choose you dont win LOL. He is really handsome , the 1st pic looks like he is in camo gear for the beach LOL just blends right in


----------



## Trojanboi400 (Sep 1, 2011)

I would've laughed and told her to do some research before you say that to anyone else because you sound dumb. Haha. That's like this lady told me that Bear was dehydrated because I was walking him and his mouth was open with his tongue hanging all the way out. Hahaha silly people.

By the way I prefer uncropped ears myself.


----------



## clvnlyns (Oct 13, 2011)

he was at the softball diamond!! and she had one of them dogs you get at toys r us.lol


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

[email protected] toys r us dogs bahahahahahahah


----------



## clvnlyns (Oct 13, 2011)

Trojanboi400 said:


> I would've laughed and told her to do some research before you say that to anyone else because you sound dumb. Haha. That's like this lady told me that Bear was dehydrated because I was walking him and his mouth was open with his tongue hanging all the way out. Hahaha silly people.
> 
> By the way I prefer uncropped ears myself.


i jus laughed and kept walking


----------



## PBnKobePit (Sep 26, 2011)

I think it depends on the dog and your personal preference, small head-dont crop, big head-crop, and even that isnt set in stone. Angelbaby's dogs look awesome w crop but Iv'e seen awesome looking dogs without crop. It comes down to your choice. Kobe is staying uncropped and skylar is getting hers done soon.


----------



## PBnKobePit (Sep 26, 2011)

I voted natural because your dog looks great natural already


----------



## clvnlyns (Oct 13, 2011)

PBnKobePit said:


> I voted natural because your dog looks great natural already


Thanx i think its a preference too because some look great cropped


----------



## PBnKobePit (Sep 26, 2011)

clvnlyns said:


> Thanx i think its a preference too because some look great cropped


I agree, some dogs just look better with and some dont


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

There should be an undecided button. LOL! Ecko's are uncropped because I didn't get him as a puppy. If I had I would have cropped him simply because he used to get ear infections all of the time until I found this forum. I like APBTs uncropped and American Bullys cropped.


----------



## clvnlyns (Oct 13, 2011)

EckoMac said:


> There should be an undecided button. LOL! Ecko's are uncropped because I didn't get him as a puppy. If I had I would have cropped him simply because he used to get ear infections all of the time until I found this forum. I like APBTs uncropped and American Bullys cropped.


sorry bout that


----------



## Trojanboi400 (Sep 1, 2011)

PBnKobePit said:


> I think it depends on the dog and your personal preference, small head-dont crop, big head-crop, and even that isnt set in stone. Angelbaby's dogs look awesome w crop but Iv'e seen awesome looking dogs without crop. It comes down to your choice. Kobe is staying uncropped and skylar is getting hers done soon.


I agree with the small head/big head comment but at <4 months, how can you tell the size of a dogs head? I try to go off the parents.


----------



## PBnKobePit (Sep 26, 2011)

Trojanboi400 said:


> I agree with the small head/big head comment but at <4 months, how can you tell the size of a dogs head? I try to go off the parents.


You CAN tell..esp if you know what parents look like. And you can get them done after 4 months btw..


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

there should be a 'both' option lol. my two girls have natural ears and i love them to death, but i got ozai's cropped and i just love em. i love the look and his ears are perfect!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Sooo whats the question?

I own both, but perfer cropped ears. However I have no issues with a nice set and will often leave them.

Also I consider ears like Faiths a nice set. I don't like floppy ears but if one stands thats ok for me and looks very good on many dogs imo.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

PBnKobePit said:


> You CAN tell..esp if you know what parents look like. And you can get them done after 4 months btw..


you should not get that done that late, the cartilage starts to build up and makes it a harder surgery. I am sure you could find a vet to do it, but that doesn't mean it should be done that late...

your boy's ears are so cute in the OP though. Totally love the floppy ear


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

ames said:


> you should not get that done that late, the cartilage starts to build up and makes it a harder surgery. I am sure you could find a vet to do it, but that doesn't mean it should be done that late...
> 
> your boy's ears are so cute in the OP though. Totally love the floppy ear


after 4 months isnt that bad, iwouldnt go much past 6 months but depending on the vet some wont do after 4 months others 6 months and a few dont care about age.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> after 4 months isnt that bad, iwouldnt go much past 6 months but depending on the vet some wont do after 4 months others 6 months and a few dont care about age.


yeah, exactly, if a vet doesn't care, IMO find a new vet. I would not want to go to one that would be willing. To each their own of course


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

I think it also depends on the ears. Loki's ears are too perfect in my eyes. We never considered a crop though, and I am glad we didn't.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

I voted cropped because I do not like ears on _my _dogs. Other dogs don't really care because I don't feed them.


----------



## Bluedrake (Jun 20, 2011)

Natural for my dogs 

Cropped makes the dog look more aggressive but thats just a personal feeling  They still look amazing with cropped ears


----------



## crystalcountry (Dec 26, 2010)

we've never cropped the danes and Tia was almost a year when we adopted her from the HS so that wasn't an option. I love both, natural and cropped, but dang if a nice crop job don't draw the eye!


----------



## PBnKobePit (Sep 26, 2011)

ames said:


> yeah, exactly, if a vet doesn't care, IMO find a new vet. I would not want to go to one that would be willing. To each their own of course


A triple bypass is a hard surgery but that doesnt mean I'm not going to get it done because some are against it..if you want to wait til your dog grows then wait and see and a vet will do it.


----------



## PBnKobePit (Sep 26, 2011)

ames said:


> you should not get that done that late, the cartilage starts to build up and makes it a harder surgery. I am sure you could find a vet to do it, but that doesn't mean it should be done that late...
> 
> your boy's ears are so cute in the OP though. Totally love the floppy ear


p.s. I know you have knowledge on dogs so dont take this the wrong way, but Iv'e been breeding and raising dogs for a LONG time and two women in my family are veterinary surgeons who are confident in there work and have an outstanding knowledge and love for dogs and crop ears up to 8 months.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

The issue from cropping at an older age is from being able to get the ears to stand. A short crop can be done at any age. The dog is still put under and pain meds can be provided no matter the age. The reason most vets will not crop over 6 months is because they don't want to be held accountable if your dogs ears fall. However there are vets how are still very good people that crop older dogs.


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

I like uncropped for my boy. His one floppy ear is too cute personally.


----------



## fishinrob (Apr 14, 2010)

Natural ears here. I try to stay incognito with all the dogs I've had. People tend not to think of my dogs as pitbulls when the ears are normal. Just a little caution I use in case of having to lie about my dogs breed. My game bred dogs were much easier to lie about since they didn't look like the dogs in Rap videos. This blue pitterstaff I have gets more pitbull comments than the 25 years of game dogs. She's more muscular and blue. Just shows you that most people know absolutely nothing.


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

American_Pit13 said:


> The issue from cropping at an older age is from being able to get the ears to stand. A short crop can be done at any age. The dog is still put under and pain meds can be provided no matter the age. The reason most vets will not crop over 6 months is because they don't want to be held accountable if your dogs ears fall. However there are vets how are still very good people that crop older dogs.


:goodpost: thank you! Finally, somebody else speaks up! I didn't feel like repeating myself (older thread)...AMES!! Lol  jk u know I love ya Boston girl!!

Btw...I voted crop. But I'm not gonna lie, I don't mind a nice set of rose prick ears.


----------



## PBnKobePit (Sep 26, 2011)

American_Pit13 said:


> The issue from cropping at an older age is from being able to get the ears to stand. A short crop can be done at any age. The dog is still put under and pain meds can be provided no matter the age. The reason most vets will not crop over 6 months is because they don't want to be held accountable if your dogs ears fall. However there are vets how are still very good people that crop older dogs.


Exactly and she was saying that as if it was a question of ethics and it isn't.


----------

